# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Pareto Pharma

## pfunk

Hey Guys,

Just wondering if any of you have heard or or had experience with Pareto? They're supposedly a Canadian lab that's been around for about 5yrs (by their account). They are pushed on another board quite a bit and I can't find to much anywhere else. I did find a few reviews on other boards that was positive as well but this is my go to place for info so I thought I'd check with you guys.

Thanks

----------


## pfunk

Anyone?

----------


## 3ml

I know I'm new but I'm on numerous boards, with tons of posts. Pareto is one of the best if not best in Canada in my opinion! Have used it with great succes multiple times. That Tren /mast blend the have is unreal!

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Hmm anyone smell that?

----------


## piebald5

No not really. Pareto is a well known brand in Canada UGL realms. Quality gear, I've used it and am happy.

----------


## thisAngelBites

This is not going to be helpful, but I am impressed that anyone making steroids knows who Pareto was and named their company after him. Educated steroid manufacturers - very interesting.

----------


## almostgone

> This is not going to be helpful, but I am impressed that anyone making steroids knows who Pareto was and named their company after him. Educated steroid manufacturers - very interesting.


Vilfredo Pareto (Mr. 80/20) was a very interesting individual indeed. Extremely knowledgeable in multiple disciplines.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have heard or or had experience with Pareto? They're supposedly a Canadian lab that's been around for about 5yrs (by their account). They are pushed on another board quite a bit and I can't find to much anywhere else. I did find a few reviews on other boards that was positive as well but this is my go to place for info so I thought I'd check with you guys.
> 
> Thanks


Old thread, I know but I figured I would supply the info for any other members that come searching

I am currently running their Test Prop. I am only 5 days in but they are a trusted lab in Canada, I got some gear for a friend of mine (who is also a member on this board) from them and he is 6 weeks in and getting good results. 

The reason you don't find much information on them is they kind of fly under the radar here in Canada. I wasn't sure about them because of that fact and there name concerned/amused me. I got some good referrals from some members I trust on another board and so far so good. As long as your source is legit, which I'm sure it is because I doubt someone would knock off Pareto of all the UGL's in Canada, you should be good to go.




> This is not going to be helpful, but I am impressed that anyone making steroids knows who Pareto was and named their company after him. Educated steroid manufacturers - very interesting.


LOL, agreed. I was hesitant because of the name of the. Impressed none-the-less as well that they knew who Pareto was.

----------


## datder

> Old thread, I know but I figured I would supply the info for any other members that come searching
> 
> I am currently running their Test Prop. I am only 5 days in but they are a trusted lab in Canada, I got some gear for a friend of mine (who is also a member on this board) from them and he is 6 weeks in and getting good results. 
> 
> The reason you don't find much information on them is they kind of fly under the radar here in Canada. I wasn't sure about them because of that fact and there name concerned/amused me. I got some good referrals from some members I trust on another board and so far so good. As long as your source is legit, which I'm sure it is because I doubt someone would knock off Pareto of all the UGL's in Canada, you should be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, agreed. I was hesitant because of the name of the. Impressed none-the-less as well that they knew who Pareto was.


I would reckon that by now they are one of the largest labs in Canada. Not a bad feat given their obscure origins!

----------

